# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Kentucky Mandolin info

## CLARKM13

I have recently been given a Kentucky km-2000 mandolin ss#91106, would appreciate any information that someone might have on the age, where made and approximate value. The instrument is in very good condition, thats about all I know to tell you right now. thanks Butch

----------


## earthsave

This appear to have been built in 1991.  The Dawgs are considered very good mandos.  someone else can verify and give you a value

----------


## tryingtopick

Hello ClarkM13... I am curious about the serial number on the Saga label of your KM-2000. Does it read: " 91.10.6" or " 91.1.06 ",  with decimals between the digits, or are the numbers printed without any decimals?
      I have been observing some of the serial numbers recorded on the Japanese made Master Model instruments, and have not discovered any instruments with decimals in the serial number manufactured after 1985. This may indicate a pattern to the serial numbers that is not yet understood, or recorded. Thanks for your help with this process.....

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

Kentucky has never made a KM-2000.  

They used to make a KM-1500, and they recently brought back the KM-1000. That's the highest model numbers Kentucky has ever issued.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

> Kentucky has never made a KM-2000.  
> 
> They used to make a KM-1500, and they recently brought back the KM-1000. That's the highest model numbers Kentucky has ever issued.


There was a KM-2000..it was the replacement to the KM-DAWG I recall seeing it listed in an old Mandolin Brothers catalog. I would like to see some pics of it, as I have never actually seen one.
.

----------


## CLARKM13

I will get my kids to put some pictures of it up asap, any ideas on the age of it??

----------


## CLARKM13

to TRYINGTOPICK the serial numbers just read a straight 91106, no breaks or hyphens, hand written on the label inside the mandolin

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

I would think it dates from the late 1980's thru early 1990's. 
I have a 1984 DAWG model that I realy love...great instruments.

----------


## earthsave

From what little I've read the KM-2000s were only made between 1991 and 1995.  They were John Monteleone designed instruments of which Sumi made exactly 48.

----------


## CLARKM13

You think they only produced 48 of these mandolins?

----------


## fatt-dad

Nice gift!  Can't wait to see the photos!

f-d

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

> You think they only produced 48 of these mandolins?



I believe there were 48 of the DAWG models built, not the KM 2000.

----------


## CLARKM13

Here is the KM-2000

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Clarkm13- You got yourself a very nice mandolin there. Its just like the Kentucky DAWG model that preceided it. Enjoy it..oh yeah its quite valuable too..say $3500-4000k

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

> Clarkm13- You got yourself a very nice mandolin there. Its just like the Kentucky DAWG model that preceided it. Enjoy it..oh yeah its quite valuable too..say $3500-4000k




If this is a copycat of the DAWG model, then it's value would only be around $2000 max.  Sumi only built the KM1000's 1500's and only 48 DAWG models.  Sumi worked with David Grisman in creating the DAWG model based on the Monteleone.  

It's VERY odd that the serial number is handwritten.  I've handled and played Kentuckys for over 25 years and I've NEVER seen a serial number that was handwritten.  Even the Korean and Chinese models were ink-stamped serial numbers.  Was this model built in Japan??

----------


## Michael Cameron

My friends never give me stuff like that.

----------


## CLARKM13

the gold label inside the instrument says:
"Saga Musical Instruments"
"Kentucky Mandolin"
"style km-2000"
"number 91106"

----------


## CLARKM13

the gold label inside the instrument says:

"Saga Musical Instruments"
"Kentucky Mandolin"
"style km-2000" (hand written)
"number 91106" (hand written)

----------


## MikeEdgerton

This model has been discussed in years past, it's a known Saga mandolin. It was built from 1991 to 1995. The Dawg production ended in 1991. The number is indeed correct, as to where they built them, that I don't know. Perhaps the original poster should contact Saga (www.sagamusic.com) for further information. As for the value, I might consider contacting Gruhn, Elderly, or Mandolin Brothers. They would probably have a realistic idea as to what the current value is.

----------


## carlnut

Hi 45ACP-GDLFS, I have a Kentucky 380S made in China and it has a gold colored sticker inside with handwritten serial and model numbers. I have seen others handwritten also.   Richard Mauney,   First chair washtub, last chair mandolin.  Mooresville NC

----------


## Desert Rose

Maybe I can help clear up some confussion here

Sumi STOPPED building for Saga in late 1992 or early 1993, Sumi was the sole builder of the Maruko shop at this time ans when he stopped, everything stopped. By early to mid 1993 he was already making only Sumi brand instruments I own Sumi 93-003 the third instrument he ever made with his name on it

Sumi built all 48 of the Dawgs HOWEVER whether its called a Dawg signifying the relationship between Saga and Grisman or the 2000 after the contract was voided was not Sumis call, he built the mandolins and the names were added later

There were 48 of these mandolins made in total, which label they had would be a mixed bag so saying there were 48 DAWGS is not accurate, there were 48 Dawg style mandoilins built how many had the name 2000 is a question I dont think even Saga knows for sure

And lets not forget the odd dogs like the oval soundhole Dawg Sumi built, I remember this it was 1992 and sold in Japan as a custom order

Scott

----------


## MikeEdgerton

There you have it from someone that actually knows about the instrument. Thanks Scott.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

DesertRose,

 Thank you for the additional information. I was hoping you would see this post. Interesting 48 Montelone style instruments, not DAWG labeled specific, so the DAWG labeled ones just became fewer.I love this place. :Smile:

----------


## CLARKM13

Deaert Rose, sorry you left me with the background on the KM-2000, just to clarify in my mind:

1. what year or years were the KM-2000 produced

2. who are you saying produced them?

----------


## earthsave

> Deaert Rose, sorry you left me with the background on the KM-2000, just to clarify in my mind:
> 
> 1. what year or years were the KM-2000 produced
> 
> 2. who are you saying produced them?



What I read is:

1.  Sumi made them in 1993 or before and,

2.  Sumi made 48 of them and they got labeled Dawg or KM-2000 by Saga.

----------


## CLARKM13

Thank you for your reply and the information, I am a raw novice in this area and appreciate any info you can give me, one last question as I continue to be a good bit behind the rest of you guys, are you saying that there were only 48 of the km-2000's made? or just 48 made by the gentleman from japan(I am assuming he was fron there). thanks again and forgive my ignorance, Butch

----------


## Desert Rose

What Scott wrote above is correct

Sumi was the sole builder in Maruko in the last few years of the Kentucky project. After the team was broken up he assumed sole luthier status. He bought the shop from the sawdust to the jigs from Tahara san.

I met Sumi in late 1990 or early 1991 and he was building KM 1000 KM 1500 and Dawg style mandolins by himself.

Then as the economy tightened it became not economically viable to make the KM1000 so he stopped, and by late 1992 it just became impossible to survive on the money making only Kentucky brand instruments as there was preasure for him to lower his price. At the same time he was becomming very well known here on his own right. So he resigned his    position with Kentucky completely

I will have to check with Sumi as to the year they started making the Dawg style but its easy to do as the hand carved and braced  top and back made by Monteleone as building guides are still hanging on the wall in a dust covered corner and they are signed and dated by John

The early days of the  Dawgs project may very well have started when the team was still in tact but the team was long gone when I met Sumi in 1990 and he was on his own. The dated top and back plates will confirm this

Its always interesting at ibma, people often bring their old Kentuckys for Sumi to see. Almost always when someone opens an old Dawg  style case Sumi can remember THAT instrument. They were so special and so few were made that he usually remembers them

After the holiday Ill ask Sumi for some input here

Scott

----------


## lsisco

You know a lot about Kentucky mandolins.  Please tell me, I have a Kentucky KM-1000 said to be built in 2006.  Could you tell me anything about that year. Were they suppose to be building good KM-1000's that year?  Any information would be appreciated. Thanks  Larry

----------


## f5loar

As in fine wines 2006 was indeed a very good year for km1000s and 2011 is turning out to be a fantastic year for the km1500s.

----------


## lsisco

Does anyone know about how many of the KM-1000 they built in 2006. I've done a search on google and find zero for sale and no references at all during this year.  Can I identify the year by serial #?   Larry

----------


## lsisco

Thank you very much for your response f5loar.

----------


## carlnut

> If this is a copycat of the DAWG model, then it's value would only be around $2000 max.  Sumi only built the KM1000's 1500's and only 48 DAWG models.  Sumi worked with David Grisman in creating the DAWG model based on the Monteleone.  
> 
> It's VERY odd that the serial number is handwritten.  I've handled and played Kentuckys for over 25 years and I've NEVER seen a serial number that was handwritten.  Even the Korean and Chinese models were ink-stamped serial numbers.  Was this model built in Japan??


Hi 45ACP-GDLF5  I have a KM-380S s/n 03060203 that is for sure handwritten. Bought it second hand and have played the heck out of it for several years. I lve in Mooresville but was raised in Rutherford county, probably not too far from you.   Richard Mauney

----------


## Desert Rose

Since this thread was brought up, let me state for the records

Kentucky built 48 TOTAL Dawg style mandolins. They were labeled BOTH KM Dawg and KM- 2000

There were so many serial numbering systems that even Saga cant understand them. I PERSONALLY saw them hand writing serial numbers on labels, so thats a non isasue. There was a time when the Maruko shop shipped mandolins with no labels and they were put in in San Francisco

I found a picture the other day of my first visit to the Maruko shop and its dated 1989, So Sumi and I have beren close friends since then

After Sumi stopped making Kentucky in late 1992 they moved to Korea.

There has NEVER been a single bootleg Kentucky mandolin made that I know of. There are however a couple totally unique Kentuckys made by Sumi that have never been officially recorded including the first Dawg oval hole made in 1992 or so.

Scott

----------


## f5loar

Thanks Scott but to me if it looks like a DAWG and barks like a DAWG then it's likely a DAWG no matter how you label it.
I always thought the KM2000 was the number model for the DAWG model inspired by Montelone and Grisman. 
At least they didn't confuse things when they recently came out with the KM5000.

----------


## jmac005

Glad I found this thread.  I have been trying to find out some information on Kentucky mandolins for quite some time.  I emailed the Saga company a while back but never got a reply.  I have a KM-700 which I believe was made in the 80's.  The serial number is 11333.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Here is a picture...

----------


## Desert Rose

Your mandolin was made at the Kasuga factory in Japan, they made all Kentucky mandolins below KM 1000

Scott

----------


## jmac005

Thanks.  Any idea what year and an estimated value?

----------


## almeriastrings

Very strange choice of wood on the back, there....surprising.

----------


## houseworker

> Very strange choice of wood on the back, there....surprising.


I'm glad you pointed that out.  Suddenly I feel a whole lot better about the back of my new KM-1000.

----------


## Joseph P

I am trying to find out some info on a Kentucky Mandolin serial number 19723, model KM1000. I am interested in purchasing it. The owner says it's a late 70's model and it's all Black. Does anyone know what year that serial number is and where it was built. Is this a Sumi era built model. Any info would help me make a decision on the purchase.
Thanks

----------


## FL Dawg

Never seen an all black one. Just sayin'  :Smile:

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

If the serial number reads 197  23 then it is def. late 70's.  My guess would be '77-'79.  Mine reads 206  09 and was built in 1980.  Back then you couldn't figure out the year by the serial number.  You had to contact Saga as I did.  Today Saga won't be able to help you with a mando that far back. 

A solid black KM-1000 sounds kinda odd.  I would ask for detailed pics of the instrument before proceeding with the sale if possible.

----------


## Mlalonde

SO how do you know if you have a Kentucky Dawg?   Tks

----------


## mrmando

Would the serial number indicate a 1991 build or am I being too simplistic?

----------


## lflngpicker

That is a gorgeous mandolin!  Love the color and peghead shape.  However, I just realized that this is an old posting.  Oops  :Redface:

----------


## mrmando

> SO how do you know if you have a Kentucky Dawg?   Tks


Ask if it prefers bourbon or just any old whiskey. 

No, seriously, if it looks like this and says KM-DAWG on the label, then it's a Kentucky Dawg.

----------


## mrmando

> I just realized that this is an old posting.


I am glad that one of us realized it!

----------

